# Beretta customer service



## jm16 (May 9, 2015)

Hi all,

As a big fan of Beretta firearms,( I
Have a few models )I was very disappointed by recently when I purchased tomcat
Only to learn that because I bought it used, they sent it back to me and would. not repair it. This is despite the fact that I hadn't had a chance
To even put one round through it. In addition, I bought new grips and cleaned 
The gun up beautifully so that it looked new.
Good conscience won't allow me to sell it to someone else so I am out about 350.00
Sorry for whining, I guess buyer beware and don't
Trust customer service.

Mike


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is true that Beretta only warranties the original owner. That is why I never buy used Berettas. Sorry to hear about the issue.

You never said exactly what is wrong with it


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Cracked frame?




Read the comments too.

What year is it?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Great reason to never purchase a Beretta....... Far too many firearm manufactures that will repair 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc., owners of their product..........


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jm16 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As a big fan of Beretta firearms,( I
> Have a few models )I was very disappointed by recently when I purchased tomcat
> ...


They would not repair it at all, or would not repair it for free?

I'd be pretty surprised if they wouldn't repair it at all.

I know it might be way more than a person would want to pay, but at least you'd have SOMETHING at the end of the day.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

xotech said:


> Cracked frame?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. At least one person in the comments to that video said Beretta wouldn't fix their pistol with the cracked frame at all ("They would not replace the frame even if I paid for the replacement.").

Shipwreck, is this because they are having a lot of problems with this particular model, or is this Beretta's policy for major repairs on all their firearms that are not owned by the original buyers?

I'm not sure how I missed this over the last few years, even if it's model-specific.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Tomcat is well known to have this cracking frame issue. It's not a matter of IF it will crack, but really a WHEN.

It's discussed all the time at the Beretta Forum. A few years ago, some people had the gun replaced by Beretta, and then the next one would crack. IF they were lucky enough to get it replaced again, they would just sell the new one.

Some on the Beretta Forum still shoot the gun - EVEN WITH THE CRACK. Depending on the crack itself, some say it doesn't effect the gun enough to not use. I don't know enough about it. One owuld have to take a pic of their particular gun and post it there and ask.

I've personally read way, way, way too many stories of the cracking frames on Tomcats. I would not even want one if you gave me a new one for free. I'd just turn around and sell it. 

And honestly - the Tomcat is fat enough in the grip that you could get a small 9mm for almost the same size of gun. 

With all the problems Beretta has had with the Tomcat - I can honestly see why they wouldn't warranty a used one. And even new - you only get 1 year of warranty, or 3 if you registered it.

I am a HUGE Beretta fan, but that extends mostly to the Beretta 92 and PX4. I think the Tomcat and Pico are both guns that are not designed very well. I also really wanted to like the ARX rifle - but I just can't get into them. But when it comes to the 92 platform - it is awesome. I've owned 27 of them at different times over the years. And usually, if there is a problem with a 92, it is mostly an issue when it is new. And even then, that's rare. So, one likely will not need warranty work after 3 years anyway (assuming you registered the gun - Berettas are the only guns I bother to do that with).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man OP, that REALLY sucks! I used to own two of the model 3032's, but am now glad I don't anymore. Sorry about you getting "stuck" like that. :smt076


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't heard back from the OP yet...perhaps we guessed wrong, and it's some other issue.

However, if it is a cracked frame, wonder if the OP bought it, thinking that Beretta would fix it, like some other gun manufacturers would. 

Then you have to wonder if the PO already knew that Beretta wouldn't fix it and dumped it at some LGS or pawn shop.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I own a Tomcat in Inox with the beefed up slide and so far so good, but granted it is shot very little. Very reliable and a good shooter.

I advise to change the dual recoil bar springs at appropriate intervals if shot more than a little. Some unfortunately entirely overlook this or don't know they even exist.

Likewise, it seems very odd that Beretta would continue and currently carry this model if all they were getting was cracked frames?


----------



## jm16 (May 9, 2015)

Cracked frame


----------



## jm16 (May 9, 2015)

They would not repair it at all. I offered to pay but they left me high aand dry


----------



## cjhg48 (Jun 10, 2016)

I am new here, so I missed this discussion a few months ago. I was browsing the Beretta USA website, and I found a link to a customer support portal, which had the link below to several Beretta Service Centers. Only the first one is an actual Beretta company site. I hope that the others might repair a Beretta for someone who is not the original owner. The site in Missouri says they work on non-current firearms, which certainly seems like they would do work for someone who is not the original owner.

Beretta Service Centers


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

So Beretta knows a frame will crack and they will only take care of it once! But they keep selling them? 
Yeah, that leaves a person in a bind alright.

Now I have a much better understanding of what was wrong the one and only time I needed CS from Beretta.
I was hoping the resistance I encountered was an oddity. Nope, standard operating procedure. Ohhh man!

jm16, If you're still reading here. Ruger won't treat you that way even if you bought used, makes no difference.



Sam


----------



## 24voltsdc (May 5, 2019)

The older models were prone to this cracking but newer models do not. The inox version is indestructible.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad my gun buying days are all behind me. I haven't kept up with what is what. 

I have what I want and will make do nicely from here on.


----------

